# Visiting Istanbul



## JabbarSagoor (May 3, 2017)

Hello, 
I am planning to visit Istanbul for three days and would be happy if somebody tell me good place to stay which is near to tourist points.

Thank you

JS

Like


----------



## kratos18 (Apr 23, 2018)

check for hotels in sultanahmet on agoda or booking.com and you can get a good deal. Blue mosque, hagia sophia and topkaki palace will be a 5-10 walk from your hotel. Spice bazaar, grand bazaar and bosphorous cruise will also be a 15-20 minute walk but you can get a tram for a few liras as well.


----------



## Dokree39 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ortaköy is a must. Also my favourite place in Istanbul is Prince Islands, which I strongly suggest to see.


----------

